

The Talented Ms. Hornstein: How Shirls Fooled The Valley - pat2man
http://m.techcrunch.com/2012/08/28/talented-shirley-hornstein/?icid=tc_home_art&

======
tokenadult
Previous submission of canonical URL, now on front page with multiple
comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4446662>

